# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Tevbe suresi 31, bakara suresi 171. Ayetleri görmezden gelenlere, allah' ın uyarısıdı

## halukgta

Müslüman toplumlar olarak bizlere, Kuran ı anlamadan özellikle okuttular. Çünkü ayetleri anlayarak ve düşünerek okuduğumuzda, bizlere anlatılan İslam ın, Allah n indirdiği İslam ile neredeyse hiçbir ilgisinin olmadığını toplumlar anlayacaktı. Peki, bu engeli koyanlar kimlerdi? 

Cahiliye toplumunda kimler bu tuzağı toplumlarına kurdularsa, onlardan örnek alanlar, içimizde aynı yöntemi kullandılar. İslam dininde ruhban sınıfının olmadığını Kuran açıkça yazdığı halde, bunun fark edilmesini önlediler. Farklı isimlerde Allah ın yanında veliler, şeyhler, efendiler edinilmesini sağladılar, onlar olmadan İslam ı yaşayamayız fikrini aşıladılar topluma. Böylece toplumu din adına istedikleri gibi yönettiler, yönetmeye devam ediyorlar. Yani fark ettirmeden İslam dininde, RUHBAN SINIFINI KURDULAR. Günümüzde televizyona çıkan böyle kişiler, DİNİ KONULARDA KONUŞMAYI BİZE BIRAKIN, HERKES BU KONUDA KONUŞAMAZ diyerek, kendilerini dini Otorite ve ruhban yetkilisi ilan ettiler. 

Bu makalemde sizleri, TEVBE SURESİ 31 ve BAKARA 171. ayetler üzerinde düşünmeye davet ediyorum. Bu ayetleri dikkatle düşündüğümüzde, günümüzde yaptığımız çok büyük yanlışımıza dikkat çekiyor. Kuran ın birçok ayeti, geçmiş toplumların yaptığı yanlışları bizlere bildirmesi ve o yanlışları bizlerin tekrar etmemesi adına, uyarılarla doludur. Önce ilk ayeti hatırlatmak istiyorum.

TEVBE 31: ALLAH'IN YANINDA HAHAMLARINI VE RUHBANLARINI DA RABLER EDİNDİLER. Meryem'in oğlu Mesih'i de öyle. Oysa kendilerine, tek olan Allah'tan başkasına ibadet/kulluk etmemeleri emredilmişti. İlah yok o tek Allah'tan başka. Onların ortak koştuklarından arınmıştır O. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Ayete dikkatle baktığımızda, cahiliye toplumunun Allah ın yanında edindiği ruhban kişileri, yani dini konularda söz sahibi yaptığı insanları, Allah RAB edindiler diyor. Lütfen yanlış anlaşılmasın, edindikleri bu ruhban kişileri Allah, ilah kabul ediyorlardı demiyor. Onlarda tek bir Allah a inanıyorlardı. Ama yaptıkları yanlış, ALLAH IN VASIFLARINI, YETKİLERİNİ EDİNDİKLERİ RUHBAN KİŞİLERE VERDİKLERİ VE BÖYLECE ALLAH A ORTAK KOŞTUKLARI İÇİN ALLAH ONLARA, BU KİŞİLERİ RAB EDİNDİLER YANİ ADETA İLAH, TANRI EDİNMİŞ GİBİ OLDULAR DİYOR. 

Sizlerde çok iyi bilirsiniz, Papazların, hahamların istedikleri kişileri dinden çıkarma yetkileri bile vardır. Biliyorsunuz buna aforoz diyorlar. Hâlbuki bir insanın dinden çıkmış olacağına karar verecek, tek bir makam vardır oda Allah. Ruhban sınıfı kendilerinin, Allah ile aracılık yaptıklarını söyler, hatta günah çıkarabildiklerine inanılır. Cennet ya da cehennemin anahtarının, adeta ellerinde olduklarını söyleyen bu ruhban sınıfı, dini konularda tek söz sahibi kendilerinin olduğunu söylerler. Hâlbuki tüm bunlar, Allah ın yetkisindedir.

Gelelim bizim günümüzde yaşadığımız İslam inancına. Bizlerde Yahudi ve Hıristiyanların yaptığı yanlışları yapıyoruz. İslam dininde ruhban sınıfı olmadığı halde, bizlerde onlardan farkı olmayan ruhbanlar edindik ve bunlara veli, şeyh, ulema adını verdik. Allah ın uyardığı gibi, bizlerde Ehli kitabın yaptığı yanlışları yaparak, bu kişilerin Allah dostu olduğuna inandık. Hâlbuki kimin Allah dostu olduğunu, kimin takvaca üstün olduğunu, yalnız Allah ben bilirim dediği halde, Kuran ı anlamadan okuttukları için, bu gerçeklerin ne yazı ki farkında olamadık.

Bizler edindiğimiz veli, şeyh, ulema dediğimiz kişilere Allah ın asla vermediği, öyle yetkiler verdik ki, VELİSİ OLMAYAN CENNETE GİDEMEZ, EDİNDİĞİMİZ VELİLER, ŞEYHLER, ULEMALAR, BİZLER İÇİN ŞEFAATÇI OLACAKTIR, DEMEKTEN HİÇ KORKMADIK. Çünkü Kuran da Allah bu konuda ne anlatıyor, hiç anlayarak okumadık, onun için ne söylenirse inandık. OKUMUŞ VE ANLAMIŞ OLSAYDIK, BU YETKİLERİN YALNIZ ALLAH IN OLDUĞUNU BİLİRDİK. Bu yetkileri yaratılmış bir beşere verdiğimizde, onları Allah ın uyardığı gibi RAB EDİNMİŞ OLDUĞUMUZUN FARKINA VARIRDIK. Ama bu gerçekleri, Kuran ı anlamadan okuduğumuz için hiç fark edemedik. Fark etmememiz içinde edindiğimiz ruhbanlar, var güçleri ile çalıştılar. Hükümranlıklarını sürdürebilmeleri içinde, var güçleri ile çalışmaya, toplumu Allah ile aldatmaya devam ediyorlar.

ELLERİMİZLE YARATTIĞIMIZ BU RUHBANLARA, ALLAH IN YETKİLERİNİ VERMEYE DEVAM ETTİĞİMİZ TAKDİRDE, ONLARI RABLAR EDİNMİŞ OLACAĞIMIZIN, LÜTFEN ARTIK FARKINDA OLALIM. BU BÜYÜK YANLIŞ BİZLERİ, CEHENNEMİN EBEDİ KALICILARI YAPAR, LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM. Bakara suresi 171. ayette, Allah kâfirler, inkârcılar diye birilerinden bahsediyor, acaba bu kâfirler, inkârcılar kimler gelin birlikte bakalım.

Bakara 171: ALLAH'IN İNDİRDİĞİNE TÂBİ OLMA ÇAĞRISINA ALDIRIŞ ETMEYEN KÂFİRLERİN DURUMU, sadece çobanın bağırıp çağırmasını işiten hayvanların durumuna benzer. Çünkü onlar MANEN SAĞIR, DİLSİZ VE KÖRDÜRLER. Bu sebepten dolayı da düşünmezler. (Bayrakta Bayraklı meali)

Sizce kimlerden bahsediyor olabilir Yaradan? Aslında ayetin son kısımlarında bunu açıklıyor. Bu kişilerin manen SAĞIR, DİLSİZ VE KÖR OLDUĞUNU SÖYLÜYOR. Demek ki bu insanlara Allah ın tebliği gelmiş, ama bir şeyin etkisinde kalmışlar ki, Allah ın gerçeklerini görmemekte ısrar ediyorlar. Bu insanların kimler olduğunu aslında bir ayet öncesinde açıklamış Rabbimiz, ona bakalım şimdide.

Bakara 170: Onlara: ALLAHIN İNDİRDİĞİNE TABİ OLUN DENİLDİĞİNDE, ONLAR: BABALARIMIZI ÜZERİNDE BULDUĞUMUZ ŞEYE TABİ OLURUZ DERLER. Ya ataları bir şey bilmez ve doğru yolda olamasalar da mı (onlara tabi olacaklar?) (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Sanırım her şey çok net anlaşılmıştır. Bu insanlara, yalnız Allah ın indirdiğine uyun dediklerinde, onlara uyarız ama bizim atalarımızın inandıkları da var, onlara da uyarız diyorlar. AMA ALLAH BUNU ASLA KABUL ETMİYOR, ÇÜNKÜ YARADAN YALNIZ İNDİRDİĞİM KİTABA İMAN EDECEKSİNİZ, ÇÜNKÜ SİZLERİ YALNIZ İNDİRDİĞİM KİTAPTAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM DİYOR KURAN DA. Bugün yaşanan İslam inancında, cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı bu acı gerçek, günümüzde çok daha ileri derecede devam ediyor. Atalarının rivayet, batıl inançlarından kendilerini kurtaramayanlar, nefislerinin etkisiyle Allah ın apaçık uyarılarına gözlerini yumarak kör olduklarını, Kuran ın gerçeklerini duyamayacak kadarda, sağır olduklarını ne yazık ki görüyoruz. 

Böyle insanlar, Allah şefaat tümden bana aittir dedikçe, şefaat yetkisini edindikleri velilere de vermekten çekinmiyorlar. Dinde sakın bölünmeyin diye uyaran Rabbimize inat, dinde bölünmekte zenginlik vardır diyecek kadar, Allah ın ayetlerini duymuyorlar. Allah güvenilecek veliniz benim, sakın veliler edinip ardı sıra gitmeyin dedikçe, adeta hem kör hem sağır olmuşçasına veliler, şeyhler edinmenin cennetin kapısını açacağını söylemekte kusur görmüyorlar. İşte Allah böyle davrananlara Kâfir, inkârcı diyor. Lütfen hatırlatmak isterim, ben demiyorum. Kuran da Allah diyor.

Bakara 105. ayette, Ehli kitabın bir kısmından bahsederken Allah, kâfir ve müşrik diye bahsediyor. Bu insanlar Allah a iman etmeyenler değil, Allah ın ayetlerinin bir kısmını görmezden, duymazdan gelenlerden bahsediyor. Bakara 159160161. ayetlerinde Allah, AYETLERİMİZİ TEBLİĞ ALIP, BİR KISMINI GÖRMEZDEN GELİP, ÜSTÜNÜ ÖRTÜP GİZLEMİŞ OLARAK ÖLENLER KÂFİR, İNKÂRCI OLARAK ÖLMÜŞTÜR DİYOR. Böyle insanlar içinde Allah bakın ne diyor. ALLAH'IN, MELEKLERİN VE BÜTÜN İNSANLARIN LANETİ ONLARIN ÜZERİNEDİR.

Değerli din kardeşlerim, hangimiz Allah ın ve meleklerin lanetinin üzerimize olmasını isteriz. Eğer Allah bizleri böyle bir hatadan korusun diyorsanız, Allah ın uyardığı gibi asla veliler, şeyhler, efendiler edinmeden, emin olamayacağımız bilgi ve sözlerin ardına düşmeden, YALNIZ ALLAH IN NURU KURAN IN İPİNE SARILMALI VE AYETLERİ DÜŞÜNEREK HAYATMIZA GEÇİRMELİYİZ.

ALİ İMRAN 64: De ki: Ey kitap ehli! Sizinle bizim aramızda ortak olan bir söze geliniz: Allah'tan başkasına kulluk etmeyelim, O'NA HİÇBİR ŞEYİ EŞ TUTMAYALIM VE ALLAH'I BIRAKIP DA BİRBİRİMİZİ TANRILAŞTIRMAYALIM. Eğer yüz çevirirlerse, de ki: Şâhit olun, biz Müslümanlarız. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

